# Compressed air that doesn't leave a smell?



## freddiebox (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello,

I've been using a can of compressed gas in a can from a techstore to clean my desktop computer for a while now, but whenever I do it will leave a smell that is bothering me. It smells just like gas, hence the name, and makes me sick to my stomach. It fades away eventually, but I'm wondering if there is compressed air I can buy somewhere that don't leave a smell.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

All those companies use that gas in their cans.....it effects some people like it does you so you're not alone in that respect. 

Only suggestion I have for you is to get one of those small air compressors for your air blowing needs....I use one and have for years. Saves me a lot of money.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The smell is caused by the bitterant. All companies include it in their formulae for the precise reason you (and most people) find it offensive. It discourages most people from trying to get high from sniffing it.


----------



## freddiebox (Apr 18, 2015)

gcavan said:


> The smell is caused by the bitterant. All companies include it in their formulae for the precise reason you (and most people) find it offensive. It discourages most people from trying to get high from sniffing it.


Really? Interesting, didn't know people actually try to get high from this stuff. Nevertheless, even though it is for good reasons they leave an odor in my office, and well I feel like just throwing them away and use something else to blow dust, but there is really no other option is there?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I buy the 3M version by the case and never noticed an odor. I read the cautions and it looks like prolonged breathing could be a problem.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

For the cost of a few months supply of canned air:
Amazon.com: Metro Vacuum ED500 DataVac 500-Watt 0.75-HP Electric Duster 120 volt: Home Improvement

Probably a bit noisy, but no more so than a vaccuum cleaner.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

gcavan said:


> For the cost of a few months supply of canned air:
> Amazon.com: Metro Vacuum ED500 DataVac 500-Watt 0.75-HP Electric Duster 120 volt: Home Improvement
> 
> Probably a bit noisy, but no more so than a vaccuum cleaner.


It looks like it could be held at a downward angle which would be a big advantage over the cans.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That is the duster I use . . it works great!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The only way to deal with compressed-air smells is to take the bits outside, it also means the dust doesn't settle back where it was removed from.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I have that model as well sitting in my closet. It was a temporary solution while I was without an air compressor. It works pretty good. And as noted, cleaning anything in the room in which it's used just spreads the dust and dirt throughout the room. Which not only makes a mess in the room (and air), it will just get sucked back up by the hardware being cleaned.


----------



## freddiebox (Apr 18, 2015)

gcavan said:


> For the cost of a few months supply of canned air:
> Amazon.com: Metro Vacuum ED500 DataVac 500-Watt 0.75-HP Electric Duster 120 volt: Home Improvement
> 
> Probably a bit noisy, but no more so than a vaccuum cleaner.


That looks interesting. I don't care if it makes the sound of a V8 engine, I just want to escape the smell of the gas cans. Just got to find a company marketing it in Sweden, or nearby, as I don't use Amazon.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry freddiebox. This statement is from the manufacturer's site. 

NOT FOR USE IN 220 VOLT/ 50 Hz COUNTRIES INCLUDING EUROPE, UK, AUSTRALIA, MIDDLE EAST, ETC.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Version here should work in the EU and UK Electric Computer Duster Computer, 3 lbs, White: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------

